# School Review Boards



## SAKiwi (May 30, 2012)

Does Australia have an Education Review Office that reviews the schools every 3 years or there about to say how the school is performing?


----------



## JolyV (May 30, 2012)

maybe

Education Review - Australia's Leading Independent National Education Publication.


----------

